# I'm pregnant



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

OK.... so the initial shock hasn't set in YET! I did a test last night and it was positive and did another one around 6:30am and it's also positive.

I can't get to a doctor until Monday and hopefully talk to my DSN till then either but can anyone please give me tips on healthy eating/drinking, what to avoid and what I can realistically do?


OMG- scary but so exciting


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Should maybe mention my HBa1C is at 10% (too high) and I have quite a fair control on my BGs


Can I take Folic Acid from somewhere like Tesco?? I really don't want any risks to come to baby


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura that is fantastic news congratulations xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations Laura, what wonderful news!  I can't help with any of your questions I'm afraid, but I'm sure the mothers and mothers-to-be will be along to help!  Take care.


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you both. Got a thousand questions I need/want to ask!


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Thank you both. Got a thousand questions I need/want to ask!



Ask away in here your sure to get loads of help/advise hun x


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Steffie 

Just mainly concerned about getting the Folic Acid to start. I can't get to the doctor till Monday and really don't want anything to go wrong throughout my pregnancy xx


----------



## aymes (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Thank you Steffie
> 
> Just mainly concerned about getting the Folic Acid to start. I can't get to the doctor till Monday and really don't want anything to go wrong throughout my pregnancy xx



Have you got a walk in centre locally that you can go to for advice to tide you over til monday? Or call nhs direct?
Congratulations!


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Laura,

Congratulations! 

You will need to be on a 'big' dose of folic acid that you will have to get a prescriptions for, 5 something - sorry I'm pants at units!! If your GP quibbles, get them to look on the DUK website, as you will need it as soon as possible really...the walk in centre is a good idea as you should be able to see a GP for the folic acid prescription.

Are you seen by a team at a hospital?  Do they have a diabetic antenatal clinic?  Whatever you do about the folic acid I'd give your team a call first thing monday morning to let them know you're pregnant, as they will want to keep a close eye on you.

Meanwhile, try not to stress about your last HbA1c, just really focus on your sugar levels now.  Have you done DAFNE & are you on multiple injections? If so I'd recommend testing before & 1-2 hrs after meals & carby snacks, so you can correct if a bit high - be prepared for a lot of testing in the months ahead but it's all worth it!   All the usual advice about eating healthily still applies...!

Take care of yourself, & do let us know how you get on.

Best wishes,

Twitchy x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura

congratulations!!!!

The dose of folic acid you get from the GP is 5mg, the stuff you can buy at the chemist is about a 10th of this strength, so if you take 10 you will be getting about the same amount (I have done this when I ran out of the strong stuff once - fortunately they are v small tablets)

As Twitchy says, try not to worry about what your levels have been like up to know, just concentrate on getting you control as good as possible from now onwards. 

I am almost 36 weeks pregnant so ask me any questions you want either on here or PM

Rachel


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi all- sorry have been at work!!

I do have a walk in centre nearby but I'm not too comfortable about going alone and my OH is working until 7pm. We've also only told two people. One in Wales, and one at a wedding so I'm kinda stuck there lol.

I think, regarding the Folic Acid, I am going to get some from Tesco and just go to the GP Monday. Problem I now have is getting some time off work to go! lol. But I work gaps so there should be a slot available.

My local Diabetes centre isn't going to be open until Monday morning so I'll give them a ring then and let them know.


Is there any particular food/drink I should really avoid? I am loving fish these days and drink a fair amount of Diet Coke.

Thanks to you all.

xxx


----------



## shiv (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow Laura, congratulations! Definitely get in to see your team to get your control as tight as possible - if you've ever wanted a pump, now might be a good time to request one!

Keep us up to date


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

OK- I've bought myself some Folic Acid. It says it's 400u per tablet so what exactly does this add to with regards to needing 5mg a day? x


----------



## bex123 (Aug 14, 2010)

WOW congratulations to you both!!!  im done popping out babies now but have a brain full of advice and info regarding the D and pregnancy  

dont wory about your hba1 for now mine was too high with my first son pretty much all the way through (not because i didnt try either) 

i think tings they say to stay away from include....

tuna (because of possible mercury content)
pineapple... that brings on labour
certain herbs include .. bay leaves , rosemary , thyme and of course rasberry leaf

theres a few to start with 

as for folic acid its found in a lot of things not just pills eg. green veg , cornflakes/cereal , its for healthy brain and nervous system development

try to limit your caffine intake too coffee/tea/diet coke/pepsi its not that great for the baby although i cant remember why now but the fizzy stuff also hinders vitamin and mineral absorbtion so not that great 

and again congrats to you both
if you want to pick my brains feel free


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you Bex 


I'll definately cut back on the Diet Coke then. As I've said, I don't want to do anything which may harm the baby in any way. I've joined Bounty aswell today and am finding it quite interesting.

And looks like I'll be eating alot more veg! My boyfriend HATES green veg and so do I bar peas lol. I'll make sure he knows


----------



## Liz (Aug 14, 2010)

That's great news Laura! Congratulations and I hope that all goes well with your pregnancy.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 14, 2010)

*folic acid amounts*

Green leafy veg are good sources of folic acid, but you can't get enough folic acid through veg alone - hence the tablets. 
If 400u is actually 400ug (where u has a line down from the left hand vertical line), then it's actually 400 micrograms = 0.4 mg, so you need 5/0.4 tablets = 12.5 x "400u" tablets to take 5mg.
However, if 400u actually means 400 units, then I don't know. Anyway, you'll get the 5mg tablets on Monday, so you'll be fine. 

As well as the foods Bex has advised you to avoid, you should also avoid soft cheeses and pates (due to possible microbial content). Fish in general is good, as all fish are good source of protein, calcium. Oily fish (eg mackerel) have omega 3 oils. 

Also, if you have a cat, you should get your OH to clean out litter tray, or if you have to do it, wear rubber gloves.


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks very much, Liz


Still a bit lost on how many tablets to take each day though


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Green leafy veg are good sources of folic acid, but you can't get enough folic acid through veg alone - hence the tablets.
> If 400u is actually 400ug (where u has a line down from the left hand vertical line), then it's actually 400 micrograms = 0.4 mg, so you need 5/0.4 tablets = 12.5 x "400u" tablets to take 5mg.
> However, if 400u actually means 400 units, then I don't know. Anyway, you'll get the 5mg tablets on Monday, so you'll be fine.
> 
> ...



Copepod- thank you so much. 

As I said, the tablets are only until I get the proper ones on prescription. 

Thankfully, I don't have a cat (I do have a dog). I'm not a cat person.

I'll keep trying new things to eat that have folic acid. I noticed our vegetable spread (butter) has it in aswell which is good.

So pleased I still get my fish! I love it so couldn't imagine going without it for 9 months! lol.

The bottle of tables has the strange u and a g next to it so 400ug?

Thanks x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say that, yes a "strange u next to a g" is 400micrograms, so my 12.5 tablet calculation applies. I wouldn't bother halving a tablet, though, just have 12 one day, 13 next. Hope that makes sense until you can get some pregnancy strength folic acid. 
With no cat, you don't get out of walking the dog! 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura has has your other half taken the news, jumping all over the shop i bet lol x


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Steffie- he is over the moon. We both are 

Decided not to tell anyone until I've had a scan but as I know pregnancy and diabetes usually run complications, I wanted to get a bit of a head start and make sure I'm not harming the baby.

Copepod- I won't avoid walking the dog- she doesn't let me! lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Steffie- he is over the moon. We both are
> 
> Decided not to tell anyone until I've had a scan but as I know pregnancy and diabetes usually run complications, I wanted to get a bit of a head start and make sure I'm not harming the baby.
> 
> Copepod- I won't avoid walking the dog- she doesn't let me! lol



well hope none of the faimly stumble across this forum


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thankfully, none of my family or his for that matter know about it.

It's a scary though though. His family all live in Wales and I have yet to meet them! It may sound rushed but we've not been together for very long


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Have also just taken my first dose of Folic Acid


----------



## gail1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wonderful news hunnie You must be so pleased, keep us posted on how you are doing. There must be something about this board there seems to be a fair few mums to be.
Sending you lots of love and hugs
gail
xxxxx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

gail1 said:


> Wonderful news hunnie You must be so pleased, keep us posted on how you are doing. There must be something about this board there seems to be a fair few mums to be.
> Sending you lots of love and hugs
> gail
> xxxxx



Thank you very much Gail. Must be a bit of a baby boom going on! xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Thank you very much Gail. Must be a bit of a baby boom going on! xx



Congratulations Laura you must be so pleased. Make sure you look after yourself and your little bundle xxx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

I am but totally dreading telling my parents! lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I am but totally dreading telling my parents! lol



Oh love they will be over the moon for you both xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations Laura! 

Fabulous news and Im very happy for you both xx


----------



## Cate (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations Laura   All this talk of babies is making me broody again , and my littlest is only 6 months old!  I must be mad...

The Babycentre website is a good source of pregnancy related info - they even have a pregnancy and diabetes message board, though I think this one is better for type 1/2s, the BC one is mostly about gestational diabetes.  They also have a load of info on what food to eat/avoid here http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/

If you want, I've got some 5mg folic acid knocking about upstairs, I'm happy to post it to you just send me a PM with your details (in case you have trouble getting to the docs on Monday).

Good luck, let us know how you get on!


----------



## rachelha (Aug 14, 2010)

Laura

you need to be careful with the amount of tuna you eat as it is high in mercury. I think a tin a week is ok.  Swordfish, Shark and Marlin are off the menu (not that they were probably on it in the first place)
Below is a link to the baby centre pregnancy diet advice
http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/diethealthypregnancy/

Rx


----------



## am64 (Aug 14, 2010)

great news laura ..look after yourself x


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 15, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Laura
> 
> you need to be careful with the amount of tuna you eat as it is high in mercury. I think a tin a week is ok.  Swordfish, Shark and Marlin are off the menu (not that they were probably on it in the first place)
> Below is a link to the baby centre pregnancy diet advice
> ...



Hi Rachel

Lucky that as I don't like any of the fish mentioned there! lol. I'm a cod/scampi/pollack/haddock kind of gal lol

Thank you all for the links, tips and kind words


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2010)

Yey for you.

Dont worry about anything it wont help. Will just freak you out.

Loads of water, fresh veg and fruit.

No seafood, and nots lots of tuna.

Really cook your meat and your eggs. No more runny eggs (sucks missing them loads)

Some cheeses are a no no, loads of websites have this info on, bounty, baby centre, aptimal, Hipp bay club is great as well.

So happy for you, take care. 

xxx


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations! I was told my Hba1c was too high when I got pregnant, mine was 8.1 % but its amazing what a difference you can make in a short time. Mine came down to 7 % in a month because I was so determined to do right by the baby. Just watch out for those hypos. I think you have to take 5mg of folic until you are 20 weeks, i'm not too sure? i am still taking mine and i am now 12 1/2 weeks. Good luck


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 16, 2010)

Strawberrygirl said:


> Congratulations! I was told my Hba1c was too high when I got pregnant, mine was 8.1 % but its amazing what a difference you can make in a short time. Mine came down to 7 % in a month because I was so determined to do right by the baby. Just watch out for those hypos. I think you have to take 5mg of folic until you are 20 weeks, i'm not too sure? i am still taking mine and i am now 12 1/2 weeks. Good luck



Is it 20 weeks?

I thought i was 12 and i have stopped, will have to call my nurse not had any in a week


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations hun I am so pleased for you I know lots of people have offered but if you need any advice/ rant to someone who's just been through pregnancy let me know. Look after yourself and the little one xx


----------



## Cate (Aug 16, 2010)

Phoebe - I was told to take the folic acid for the whole pregnancy, on the basis that it doesn't do any harm and *might* do some good!

It's funny how we all get told different stuff though.


----------

